# vet wants to refer me to madison university which is 2 hours away



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

so basically my budgie was diagnosed with T cancer back in february, in july he started drinking a lot of water and having lots of urine in his droppings

took him to the vet who did all the blood tests and she said his liver looks like its in bad shape, possibly because of the cancer

did a 2 week course of antibiotics, but he still drinking lots of water and having wet droppings

vet says theres not much more we can do. he seems okay mood wise and he doesnt seem to be in pain, but the drinking lots of water and we droppings is concerning

i am also giving him knotgrass

also i have reduced his dr harvey seed to 1/4 teaspoon a day, and rest of his food is harrisons adult lifetime superfine pellets

what do you guys recommend i do now?

EDIT: I found a site selling herbs and sprouted seeds. When I first got my budgies years ago everywhere on the internet said the best thing to feed them is harrisons pellets with a high quality seed mix like dr harveys in small amounts, but apparently even that is not good enough!

its best to give them a sprouted mix! I am going to buy the sprouted mix as well as the herbs and hopefully it can help regulate my budgies blood sugar because its about twice what it should be and the vet doesn't seem to have more answers!

This sprouted mix is A LOT of work, i don't even spend this much work or quality on my own diet, but i'm gonna do everything i can to save him cos literally just thinking of him dying made me cry so much today


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

stupid vet wont do anything more for him i think if i could just get some insulin it would help but she wont do it and now wants to send me to madison which is a 2 hour drive away and the journey there alone will stress him out and it will cost god knows how much and i cant afford it and he will prolly end up dying anyways what should i do??


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would advise you to take the budgie to Madison. There is nothing the forum members can do for your budgie.
The car drive does not have to be a huge stress for your bird. Follow the tips in this thread:
*
*Traveling by Car with your Budgie*

*Best wishes*


----------

